# Denise nails a Dandy



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Denise and i headed out at 4am yesterday to get to the bismark area before dark.. she's been coyote hunting quite abit but has always been SUPER cautious about shot placement and many have gotten away because she waits to long.so yesterday i told her to just get the Xhairs on and SHOOT!!!!!. I did the calling and she set up between 100-300 yards downwind. we walked into a spot about noon and when we got there,it was a tough spot. lots of tall grass with few shot opps. well we figgered we walked in 3/4 mile,might as well try. about 7-8 minutes in, i glanced her way and seen she was looking through the scope than a shot than 2 thumbs up.. i did'nt know it but a pair came in and she dropped the lead male at about 125. perfect shot,straight on and through the chest with her 22-250. i was stunned when i seen how nice he was. not a big dog, but he has the softest,longest,palest,ect. of any coyote i've seen this year. (maybe ever). she was really pumped about that one. we hunted hard and maybe walked 12 miles or so but she pulled a ?? in the back of her knee and could barely walk today. she did make it for the first stand this morning(about a 1mile in/out) but i could tell she was in pain so we basically took back roads home. it was a GREAT weekend with my favorite hunting partner ive ever had. (sorry DuckP), she snuggles better at night than you oke:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice work you too!

xdeano


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Congrats on the nice yote and experience! That's what it's all about right there.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Bet I've got prettier panties than her though.
I shot one this morning with a 22-250 myself. Just hung it in the shed for you.Mine has a very slightly bigger hole in it however.Big enough to really make you happy. :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice hunt and great looking dog!


----------

